# Get out and play in Michigan state parks this winter



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Contact: Stephanie Wirtz, 989-274-6182
Agency: Natural Resources
Dec. 30, 2015

Start the new year off right at Michigan state parks, which offer a variety of opportunities to get outside and enjoy the great outdoors, even during the winter months. Several state parks will feature guided hikes and candlelit trails this winter. Dress warmly, and we will see you on the trails!

Saturday, Jan. 2








*Shoe Years Hike* at Waterloo Recreation Area* (Jackson County):* Join families and friends at the Eddy Discovery Center to start the new year with a heart-healthy activity. Pick up a scavenger hunt and hike, ski or snowshoe a trail or two. For more information, contact the park at 734-475-3170.

*Shoe Years Hike* at Rockport Recreation Area* (Alpena County):* Join the Friends of Rockport Recreation Area and snowshoe or cross-country ski the beautiful trails at Besser Natural Area. Participants must bring their own equipment. For more information, contact Hoeft State Park at 989-734-2543.

*Shoe Years Hike* at Maybury State Park* (Wayne County):* Start your New Year off on the right foot with a casual, fun hike, hosted by Maybury State Park, and the Friends of Maybury. Refreshments will be provided. For more information, contact the park at 248-349-8390.

Saturday, Jan. 9
*Shoe Years Hike* at Bay City State Recreation Area* (Bay City):* Come learn how to stay healthy this year with tips on winter fitness, healthy refreshments, a warm-up activity and a guided hike on the Andersen Nature Trail. Limited snowshoes will be available on a first-come, first-served basis. For more information, contact the park's Visitor Center at 989-667-0717.

*Candlelit Trail* at Waterloo Recreation Area* (Jackson County):* Join us at the Eddy Discovery Center to embrace a Pure Michigan winter with a healthy, lantern-lit activity. There is one half-mile loop lit for skiers, unless snow levels prevent skiing, and another for walking and snowshoeing. There also will be a fire ring to warm up in between laps. For more information, contact the park at 734-475-3170.

Saturday, Jan. 16
*Candlelit Trail* at Bay City State Recreation Area* (Bay City):* Enjoy an evening at Bay City State Recreation Area for cross-country skiing or snowshoeing on the candle-lit trails. For more information, contact the park at 989-684-3020.








Saturday, Jan. 23
*Candlelit Trail* at Sleeper State Park* (Huron County):* Spend an evening skiing by candlelight along a groomed trail and then warm up next to a bonfire while drinking hot cocoa. For more information, contact the park at 989-856-4411.

*Candlelit Trail* at Metamora-Hadley Recreation Area* (Oakland County):* Get outdoors to cross-country ski or snowshoe along groomed trails lit by candles. A limited number of snowshoes can be reserved. For more information, contact the park at 810-797-4439.

Saturday, Feb. 6
*Candlelit Trail* at Port Crescent State Park* (Huron County):* Spend an evening skiing by candlelight along a groomed trail and then warm up next to a bonfire while drinking hot cocoa. For more information, contact the park at 989-738-8663.

Saturday, Feb. 20
*Candlelit Trail* at Metamora-Hadley Recreation Area* (Lapeer County):* Get outdoors to cross-country ski or snowshoe along groomed trails lit by candles. A limited number of snowshoes can be reserved. For more information, contact the park at 810-797-4439.

Saturday, Feb. 27
*Shoe Years Hike* at Brighton Recreation Area* (Livingston County):* Join Brighton Community Education and Heavner Canoe for a snowshoe hike around the beautiful winter trails. Pre-register today for the chance to explore the trails with families and friends. For more information, contact Brighton Community Education at 810-299-4130.

For more information about these events, visit the online calendar of events at www.michigan.gov/gogetoutdoors, call the park, or contact Stephanie Wirtz, recreation programmer, at [email protected] or 989-225-8573.

Inside Michigan’s Great Outdoors subscribers are always the first to know about reservation opportunities, state park events and other outdoor happenings. Visit www.michigan.gov/dnr to subscribe now.

There is no charge to participate in Shoe Years Hike and Candlelit Trail events, but a Recreation Passport is required for vehicle entry to state parks and recreation areas.

To check camping availability and make a reservation, please visit www.midnrreservations.com or call 1-800-44PARKS (1-800-447-2757).

Learn more about how the Recreation Passport gains you access to Michigan state parks and more at www.michigan.gov/recreationpassport.

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state’s natural and cultural resources for current and future generations. For more information, go to www.michigan.gov/dnr.


----------

